# Terminology



## Capsaicin Burn (Jan 6, 2018)

I am very new to smoking.  So new I have yet to do it.  I bought an MES 30" yesterday.  My first attempt today will be to smoke some pork ribs.  I have read forums for help and I find that I am more under informed than I thought.  I know what MES is but that's about it.

I have read many posts that say 3-2-2 or 3-1-1.  That means nothing to me at this point.  I suspect it is a time (hours) reference in some way.  Is there a place where I can reference smoking terminology in general?

Any help on 3-2-2 would be greatly appreciated!

- Capsaicin Burn


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240916/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works

Cook by temp you will never fail
Richie


----------



## Fade2Blacc (Jan 6, 2018)

tropics said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240916/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works
> 
> Cook by temp you will never fail
> Richie



Just to expand on that, when cooking by temp its best to use a meat thermometer. Maverick or TP20 are nices ones as they offer multiple probes. This way you can get the internal temperature (IT) of you're actul meats


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 6, 2018)

You're correct, they stand for hours.
321, 311, and 221 are methods for cooking ribs.
*3* hours smoke, *2* hours crutched (wrapped in foil or paper, with or without added sauces/liquids) *1* hour unwrapped to either glaze or firm up the bark.

Pork ribs can be challenging to get an accurate IT reading on due to close proximity of the bones and fat.
But some do highly recommend cooking to an IT of between 185°-205°, depends on whether you want them _Light Tug_ or _Fall of the Bone_.
Some say that 195° is the best for satisfying most tenderness preferences.
But the biggest thing about cooking ribs to a particular IT is being able to cook them to the same tenderness almost every time.

At a minimum a decent Digital Instant Read Probe Thermometer is the BBQ'ers best friend.
For most meats cooking to a specified IT (e.g. 140°-145° for a moist pork loin) or a minimum IT before starting to probe for tenderness, is much better than relying on times.
You can buy a Lavatools Javelin for around $25., or spend $80-$100+ for a Thermoworks Thermapen.

I don't cook ribs to an IT, nor do I use any of the Number methods, I smoke my ribs by visual cues
They are ready when they pass the _'Pop, Bend and Crack Test_.
Pop, the ends of the bones _Pop_ out.
Bend, the rack _Bends_ easily when picked up from the center with tongs.
Crack, the bark _Cracks_ during the bend test.
One other sign they're ready is when the meat between the bones contracts and the rack develops an undulating appearance.
This is caused by the fat/collagen in the meat being rendered, this means the meat is at the height of it's tenderness.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2018)

Capsaicin Burn said:


> I am very new to smoking.  So new I have yet to do it.  I bought an MES 30" yesterday.  My first attempt today will be to smoke some pork ribs.  I have read forums for help and I find that I am more under informed than I thought.  I know what MES is but that's about it.
> 
> I have read many posts that say 3-2-2 or 3-1-1.  That means nothing to me at this point.  I suspect it is a time (hours) reference in some way.  Is there a place where I can reference smoking terminology in general?
> 
> ...




To answer your Question, the 3-2-1 Would mean:
3 hours uncovered in your smoker.
Then 2 hours wrapped in foil in your Smoker, or put in a foil pan & covered in foil.
Then 1 hour uncovered in smoker to firm up.

I cook (Smoke) nearly everything to Temp, except Ribs, because I don't get an accurate reading in something so thin as Ribs. I can get many different readings between the same two bones, just by moving the probe slightly.


Here's one of Each (Step by Step "How-To"):
*Pork Spare Ribs*
*Baby Back Ribs*


Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 6, 2018)

Like others have said, the numbers represent hours. That being said, it depends on what temps you are cooking at. My offset likes to run at  250 to 280. If I wrap at 3 hrs, 2 hrs in the foil is too much. They fall apart. I’ve gotten to where I’ll cook for 3 hrs, foil for an hr, unwrap, sauce, and do the “bend” test after about an hour. This is for spares or SL style. Baby Backs only need a couple of hrs before foiling with my smoker.
Learn your smoker and practice, practice, practice...
Good luck! 
:)


----------

